# Problem getting engine to move.......



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

took this engine apart cleaned it out real good! Put it back together and oiled it lightly where needed....... put it on the test track and got the back trucks to pull but as soon as I put the front trucks down and it quit running...... back trucks are moving great! But as soon as you put the front down it just stays dead! Any thoughts? This is a ( Bachmann diesel ) Union Pacific 1468 .... nice engine! I just can't figure this one out! Help please....


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Do you have a transformer that has a light to alert you of a short? Is it possible that something in the front truck is shorting out? I had an Athearn loco where the part that separates the front two wheels from each other was allowing them to make contact, thus shorting out the track. A short anywhere then it stops everything.


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*train won't move*

tkruge I'm looking at this bottom and it seems to be in order..... dang thing will not go......dang dang thing! I got 7 engines in a great buy but this one seems to give me the most problems! I got 4 Atherns 2 life likes and this Backmann plus alot of buildings, alot of track.....bridges and alot of rollings stock.... and a Tech 2 system that runs 2 layouts at one time! 4 cigar boxes of car,trucks and a set of construction earth movers for $30 bucks....... just can't figure this Backmann out. I've tryed what you said but something just an't right!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Look at the axles of the front and rear truck very carefully one side will be insulated and the other will not. If you reverse one axle in the set it will not work, It will short out. You also need to make the front and rear trucks axles either match exactly the same or exactly the opposite, Sorry every model is a little different.

Can you give us a quick picture of the trucks and wheels?


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*train won't run*

NIMT.com I'll try and put up a photo Sunday after church! Boy never had a problem like this! Most of the time I can get them running but this one seems to be tough to figure out! How do you load them on the forum? I know how to put them on the Album but not on the forum where we chat........ thanks for you alls help!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Use the paper clip on the top of the reply page, or manage attatchments on the bottom of the reply page. Does the wheels on the front truck spin when you have it up in the air?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

did you resolder a wire or two? It could be possible that the front pickup wires got reversed or the the actual copper pickups that touch the wheels got revesed if you took the engine apart completely like I do when I thouroghly clean out an engine.


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*engine won't run*

I posted these photo's of the engine that won't run in my gallery.... please help!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/album.php?albumid=107 

I'm guessing the pancake motor works? when you put that part on the track it works as it should?
But when you put the other side down, it shorts outs?
If so, just spin the whole truck assembly around, the one without the motor.


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

First, the front wheels are thee electrical pick up wheels. The rear wheels are the drive wheels. If the front truck is off the track nothing should be running, because there should be no electricity getting to the motor. If the rear truck wheels are turning without the front 4 wheels touching the track then the motor is picking up electricity from some where it should not be, That I believe is your first problem. when I am trouble shooting an engine I take a couple of wires with alligator clips on both ends. I connect the positive lead to one side or the front truck and the negitive lead to the other side of the truck.as you increase the setting out the transformer the wheels on the rear truck should start to spin. if this happens while you have the loco on it's sidethe the electrical current path is good. Now set it in the upright position and check to see if the rear wheel continue to spin. if not you have a short inside the loco. By the way that Bachman look just like my life like diesels, as to wiring and arrangement. Hope this helps


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*engine won't run*

thanks Buck! I've still got alot to learn about this fantastic hobby...! Never to old to learn! I just got to good of a deal on this set with all I got..... I added
up what this stuff would cost new and it was right at $500 new and worth $175 used. I paid $30


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

Box Car Steve said:


> thanks Buck! I've still got alot to learn about this fantastic hobby...! Never to old to learn! I just got to good of a deal on this set with all I got..... I added
> up what this stuff would cost new and it was right at $500 new and worth $175 used. I paid $30


Boxcar,
never dispair, some one on this board will have the answer. Just by reading the mail, I have been getting educated. The guys on this board are terriffic and are very willing to share. I have been on a couple other boards who by my estimation are just a little too snooty for my tastes. Keep on working and always ask questions. Trial and error works sometimes but hard cold facts from someone who has been there and done that always helps.


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

Some bachmann pancake engines picked up power from both trucks. Try flipping the front truck 180* and see if it will live.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The power pick up on this model comes from both trucks just look at the right side of the picture, see the copper strap running down the side of the motor if you turn the motor over it will be the same on the other side.
A picture is worth a thousand words!
If the only back NON Driven truck is placed on the track does the motor and wheels turn?
If the only the Driven set is placed on the tracks does the motor and wheels turn?
If you place only the NON driven truck on the rails and it shorts out then one of the 2 sets of wheels in in the truck is backwards, and same thing for the motor side truck.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Well Steve? 
Did you get it running? 
We got cookies to pass out if you did :laugh: 
Someone must have posted the correct answer. Unless it was the bushing tabs that never pushed back in place  :laugh:


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*engine won't run*

OK I was also told this pancake engine has brushes.......? what do they look like and where do they go? I've got bad eyes so if you have a photo that I can see it would help alot!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OH NO Houston I think we have a problem.
In the one pic there are 2 round holes that are on the side and 2 brass tabs that are supposed to be covering the holes the brushes would be under those normally. They look like large flints for an old Zippo.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

*Smacks forehead*

No wonder it doesn't work. The brushes push those two little graphite looking cylinders against the sommutator and make the entire engine work. It will not work with out the brushes.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Picture of where the brushes should be!







Might be that the brushes are still in there just no springs?


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*engine won't run*

OK......NIMT.com I did find those brushes on the floor! Springs? what color are they? The ones that hold in the brushes? My carpets black and I had to feel for the brushes but did find them! Boy I'd be in the dark without you guys! So much to learn but starting to pick up on some of this Model rail roading.


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

The brushes will be a silver/gold or black color. If u can't find em shoot me a pm with ur address. Ill send u a set of brushes and springs.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I had that happen on one of my Bachmann engines. The metal wheels have posts on the backside that are inserted into an insulated tube to make them an axle. 

In my case the wheels got pushed inward toward each other a little too far and they touched inside the tube causing a short across the wheels via the axle. Took me a good 3 hours (and my Dad's assistance) to figure it out. You'd never see it from just looking at it.


----------

